# 30 kt. WNW winds still good for Drum fishing Saturday?



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

What do you big drum guys think? Will be on a South facing beach, so the winds will likely be going almost straight offshore. Good day for Waders and big fish?


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing. I had planned a possible trip to Carolina Beach/Fort Fisher but now I'm thinking about Emerald Isle instead. I'm not necessarily hoping for anything big, just some sort of action my last weekend to the coast would be nice, any advice for trying to fish this weekend would be appreciated, it doesn't sound like the best weekend for fishing at all.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Anything over 26, 27 IMHO is not Fishable. Take another look at the Forcast, Coastal Low 50 Plus on Sat into Sunday. Drum this Time of Year is a North Beach thing.....JAM


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

psychodiagnostik said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I had planned a possible trip to Carolina Beach/Fort Fisher but now I'm thinking about Emerald Isle instead. I'm not necessarily hoping for anything big, just some sort of action my last weekend to the coast would be nice, any advice for trying to fish this weekend would be appreciated, it doesn't sound like the best weekend for fishing at all.


Sand blowing so bad could take paint off you truck, 8oz running down the beach, can't feel a bite, and good chance of grass on line so bad you need a crane to bring it in. Other than that should be OK.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

JAM said:


> Anything over 26, 27 IMHO is not Fishable. Take another look at the Forcast, Coastal Low 50 Plus on Sat into Sunday. Drum this Time of Year is a North Beach thing.....JAM


I think the original poster is speaking about a straight offshore NW or W wind on a South Facing beach, which means you can get a decent cast off by lobbing it real real high and let the wind blow the bait/sinker/line (all the line on your spool) on out there into deep water, where the critters are......

In the past the first day the wind switches to NW we would do okay with Drum that were around in the previous days when it was blowing NE

If it has been blowing real hard NW or W for many days it is usually a good time to go to the Bar and wait it out with a cold one


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

This weekend is gonna be a blow looks like.....Stock up on Whiskey

With that being said you can't handicap drum this time of year just go in knowing mother nature aint gonna make it easy


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

DrumintheSuds said:


> This weekend is gonna be a blow looks like.....Stock up on Whiskey
> 
> With that being said you can't handicap drum this time of year just go in knowing mother nature aint gonna make it easy


eff it. I'm going. I can fish all Friday night until I get blown off the beach and then I'll just move up to Fort Macon and see if I can find some shelter in the lee of the jetty.

I like foul weather


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> What do you big drum guys think? Will be on a South facing beach, so the winds will likely be going almost straight offshore. Good day for Waders and big fish?



Check this out

http://islandfreepress.org/2014Archives/10.29.2014-AFrightfulForecastForTheWeekend.html


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

surffshr said:


> Check this out
> 
> http://islandfreepress.org/2014Archives/10.29.2014-AFrightfulForecastForTheWeekend.html


Wonder what their calling for today?


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Its not going to be that windy early on Saturday through noon. The high winds will be SC/GA. Later in the day the winds will pick up along the NC coast. But it does look unsettled with showers and thunderstorms though. Emerald Isle looks better than Fort Fisher for winds.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I took a look at the Surfer's website, magicseaweed.com ----- looks like the surf may be fishable on the South Beach's, I've set in the Truck many a time and watched everything get sand blasted ---- if it's raining much at all, it's hard to watch your Rods --- keep your drags adjusted and your sand spike's down tight ---- don't look like the NW winds gonna last long enough for soundside flooding on Hatteras ------ Go For it !!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Get out there before the blow gets too bad. The drum run at Avalon Pier right now is crazy. So thick they're getting them on bucktails. Current forecast looks fishable until early Saturday afternoon, then everything falls apart.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

When in doubt just go!


----------



## justaguppy (Apr 24, 2011)

Fished Emerald Isle Sat. afternoon and Sunday morning last week and came away with a 27" pup (caught 45 mins before sunrise) and 16.5" flounder as well as lots of small to medium black drum, pomps, and blues up to 18". Fished the point Sat. and in front of Trav-L-Park campground on Sun. where we caught the flounder and pup. The Bogue pier had pups up to 29". The bite on pups stopped 1/2 hour before sunrise.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Im here at the NWS looking at the latest information. It looks like the 30-40 mph winds wont begin until 5-6 pm Saturday. So if you don't mind rain showers it wont be that bad wind wise until late afternoon.
8 am- north 10-15 mph most of the NC coast except for light to 5-15 from the SW at Southport
noon- northeast 10-20 mph emerald Isle northward to Hatteras, and southwest 10-20 for Southport and Topsail. 
8 pm- northwest winds everywhere (parallel to coastline at Nags Head) along NC coast with strongest (40-50 mph) along Outer Banks. I hope there is no damage to the OB piers as wind gusts
could be close to 60 mph between 8 pm and 2 am.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

And it won't be getting dark at 5 PM Sunday either.


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

Update: so we fished sat & Sunday, at Carolina Beach. Surf fishing was no good, a sputnik would hold bottom but I couldn't throw far enough to keep the bait out of the churn. The ocean had eroded lots of beach.

We ended up on Kure Pier, plenty of whiting & just a few other fisherman. A few small blues & little pompano too.

Sunday AM the sea was quiet, so we went surf fishing again. When the sea went quiet it left a nice trough scooped out in front of the bar, we caught another bunch of decent whiting & little pomps out of the slough on light tackle.

Nothing big, but a decent time for likely the last trip of the year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

Fished Friday night at PKS and lost a top slot pup in the wash. Hand on leader so I'm counting it. Got a 26 Saturday morning. Kept him. then things got dead. The rest of Saturday - No waves, no bait, no fish, no birds. Flat as a pancake with nothing moving for hours. Couple of whiting bout it.


----------

